# Need 1 more plowing sub- CT



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

Need one more reliable sub for central CT location- Must have plow insurance and be available 24/7. Pay- $100.00 per hour- 1099 issued.


----------



## john06duramax (Nov 27, 2012)

Still Looking? What areas?


----------



## DARCO_PM (Dec 4, 2008)

MarineSniper;1502963 said:


> Need one more reliable sub for central CT location- Must have plow insurance and be available 24/7. Pay- $100.00 per hour- 1099 issued.


Can I help? New Britain..........What area?
www.darcopm.com


----------



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

John give me a call..... (860)306-0454 I think we could discuss something


----------



## john06duramax (Nov 27, 2012)

MarineSniper;1524378 said:


> John give me a call..... (860)306-0454 I think we could discuss something


Where do you mainy work? If its close to me I will give you a call tomorow so we can discuss. Sorry I don't go on here very often.


----------



## xtremedmax (Dec 2, 2012)

I have a diesel with xtreme v. I'm willing


----------

